# New build first time---



## saadzaman126 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Is this all good anywhere I should improve, and which which items*

Intel Pentium Dual Core E2200 Socket LGA775, 2.2 GHz, 800 MHz FSB, 1MB L2 Cache, 65nm 
$89.99

Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro for Intel Socket 775 
$26.99

Arctic Cooling 120x120x25mm (10.5dBA - 24.5dBA) Silent Cooling Fan (x2) 
$17.98  

Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 250GB SATA2 8.5MS 7200RPM 16MB Cache Hard Drive 
$56.99

Cooler Master Extreme Power 600W SLI ATX 12V V2.01 Silent Power Supply 20/24PIN 120MM Fan 
$59.99 

LG GSA-H55L IDE Black DVD-Writer W/SecurDisc LightScribe 20xDVD+R/-R 8xDVD+RW/6xDVD-RW 12xDVD-RAM 10xDVD+/-R9 DL 48xCD-R 32xCD-RW W/Software OEM  
$29.49

Cooler Master Elite 330 Mid Tower Case w/Front USB, Audio No PSU 
$39.99

Sony 1.44MB Floppy Disk Drive Black (OEM)
$8.79

Logitech (967437) Cordless Desktop - Mouse + Keyboard - Black
$9.99

Logitech (970152) R-10 2.0 Speaker System - 4W RMS - Headphone Jack - Black
$12.99

DFI B.I. P35-T2RL LGA775 P35 ATX DDR2 1PCI-E16 2PCI-E1 3PCI SATA2 RAID Sound GBLAN Motherboard
$118.96

OCZ Gold XTC PC2-6400 2GB 2X1GB DDR2-800 CL5-5-5-12 240PIN DIMM Dual Channel Memory Kit 
$32.92

Palit GeForce 9600GT 650MHZ 512MB 1.8GHZ DDR3 PCI-E DVI-I HDMI HDCP HDTV Out Video Card 
$129.99

Total : 600 (approx.) before tax and shipping


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 26, 2008)

From owning that memory you can get something that performs just as good for cheaper.
Are you sure you need that floppy?
$33 for a 9600GT? That has to be a typo....


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 26, 2008)

From seeing other thread people have posted about system builds, the general consensus is if you're going with a seagate drive, go for the 7200.11 or samsung f1.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 26, 2008)

Logitech (967437) Cordless Desktop - Mouse + Keyboard - Black

i would change ties two as well..cheap cordless m+k always suck...get corded...

Logitech (970152) R-10 2.0 Speaker System - 4W RMS - Headphone Jack - Black

i had thies speakers before and they are bad...i would invest a little bit more money for the speaker


----------



## saadzaman126 (Apr 26, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> From owning that memory you can get something that performs just as good for cheaper.
> Are you sure you need that floppy?
> $33 for a 9600GT? That has to be a typo....



ur right sorry my bad flip the price of the 9600 gt and the ram, nice eye... lol


----------



## choppy (Apr 26, 2008)

swop out your speakers and psu for the following:

Logitech X-230 32 watts RMS 2.1 Black Speaker System - OEM $38.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836121123

OCZ StealthXStream OCZ500SXS ATX12V $49.99 MIR
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341012


and then i think thats a class budget build


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 26, 2008)

Choppy, hes from canada and for those prices that he has listed are really good. I beleive your build is great saadz. Still unsure if you need that floppy or not.


----------



## choppy (Apr 26, 2008)

oh i didnt know hes from canada! i was saving him $10 to put into speakers cos them speakers hes got down are shit! 600w was overkill for his build anyway, 500w would be fine!


----------



## saadzaman126 (Apr 26, 2008)

thanx for input


----------



## spearman914 (Apr 26, 2008)

You sure you want a DFI board since this is your first time build. Half of the settings for overclocking even a 90 year old can't figure out. Like this one: RM300/PU200 Transfer Link <--- What the hell is that? I suggest you spend a little cheaper on the CPU like a E2180 and get a combination of a Abit IP35-E and pwn 3.5 GHz easily. Also Cooler Master PSU's are not that good spend a little more for a Corsair 620 HX or PC Power & Cooling 610 Watts.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 26, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> You sure you want a DFI board since this is your first time build. Half of the settings for overclocking even a 90 year old can't figure out. Like this one: RM300/PU200 Transfer Link <--- What the hell is that? I suggest you spend a little cheaper on the CPU like a E2180 and get a combination of a Abit IP35-E and pwn 3.5 GHz easily. Also Cooler Master PSU's are not that good spend a little more for a Corsair 620 HX or PC Power & Cooling 610 Watts.



Why isn't Cooler Master PSU's any good? My is 750 constant and 900 watt max.. pretty good where I'm coming from.. His maybe needing changed.. but I can't say your right on that.

A DFI board may not be good to noobs that don't know much. But, since he is in a community that knows a thing or two about DFI boards and Bios's then I think its a far bet to get. 

But yet, that is IMO.


----------



## saadzaman126 (Apr 26, 2008)

two things i know im a noob and i don't know anything about oc'ing or the Blood Iron board but can't people on here who know help, also won't it be better know after know and still having that good board rather from learning later and having a shitty board, 

secondly most of this is from canada computors is that reliable cauise i know NCIX is...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 27, 2008)

@spearman

C'mon man, at least be courteous about it. N00b in itself is such a harsh word.

@saadz

Do not be all shaken up about the DFI. If you need help we are here. Easiest way to learn is by getting an enthusiast board for your first build.


----------



## saadzaman126 (Apr 27, 2008)

yea thanks im prob gonna need it...


----------



## spearman914 (Apr 27, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Why isn't Cooler Master PSU's any good? My is 750 constant and 900 watt max.. pretty good where I'm coming from.. His maybe needing changed.. but I can't say your right on that.
> 
> A DFI board may not be good to noobs that don't know much. But, since he is in a community that knows a thing or two about DFI boards and Bios's then I think its a far bet to get.
> 
> But yet, that is IMO.




I always thought Cooler Master PSU's are not good. The first one I got was a CM 500 watts. It died in two days huh? And the next one my friend bought was a 600 Watts. But when you plug it in the wall it only sucks 330 watts. I probably got a bad batch. But after reading your post I may be changing my mind. And yea once you know all about voltages, CPU FSB , Multi , DRAM , Timings , and FSB:RAM Ratio then your all set on getting a dfi board.


----------



## saadzaman126 (Apr 27, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> I always thought Cooler Master PSU's are not good. The first one I got was a CM 500 watts. It died in two days huh? And the next one my friend bought was a 600 Watts. But when you plug it in the wall it only sucks 330 watts. I probably got a bad batch. But after reading your post I may be changing my mind. And yea once you know all about voltages, CPU FSB , Multi , DRAM , Timings , and FSB:RAM Ratio then your all set on getting a dfi board.



well since i don't know anything about voltages, CPU FSB , Multi , DRAM , Timings , and FSB:RAM Ratio... actually imm not even sure what they mean do u guys think i may be better to buy a ---------

MSI K9A2-CF-F Socket AM2+ AMD 790X Chipset DDR2 533/667/800/1066 Gigabit Lan 5.1-Channel Audio 2x PCI-Express x16 Slot 4xSATA
$103.99

will that work with intel???


----------



## spearman914 (Apr 27, 2008)

saadzaman126 said:


> well since i don't know anything about voltages, CPU FSB , Multi , DRAM , Timings , and FSB:RAM Ratio... actually imm not even sure what they mean do u guys think i may be better to buy a ---------
> 
> MSI K9A2-CF-F Socket AM2+ AMD 790X Chipset DDR2 533/667/800/1066 Gigabit Lan 5.1-Channel Audio 2x PCI-Express x16 Slot 4xSATA
> $103.99
> ...



Well then surely you can't be buying a DFI board. You just can't. Um I think you can read this Intel overclocking guide. And are you a tight budget builder if you are then I suggest stick with AMD since AMD / ATI are super cheap.



> What is overclocking?
> 
> Firstly, it is currently the mostly widely used word that does not appear in the English dictionary.  Secondly, it is operating hardware (particularly CPU, RAM, motherboard, and video card) above and beyond rated specs. Rated specs are the level to which a particular piece of hardware is expected to, has been tested to, and is warranted to perform. What this equates to in the real world is a certain price tag for a certain level of expected performance. Overclockers strive to determine not what hardware should do, but what can do.
> 
> ...


----------



## spearman914 (Apr 27, 2008)

saadzaman126 said:


> well since i don't know anything about voltages, CPU FSB , Multi , DRAM , Timings , and FSB:RAM Ratio... actually imm not even sure what they mean do u guys think i may be better to buy a ---------
> 
> MSI K9A2-CF-F Socket AM2+ AMD 790X Chipset DDR2 533/667/800/1066 Gigabit Lan 5.1-Channel Audio 2x PCI-Express x16 Slot 4xSATA
> $103.99
> ...



AMD and Intel are cpu based companies and produce different socket cpus. Each socket requires a special design for a cpu to securely fit into the socket so different sockets means different cpus. Since AMD and Intel are different intel will "not" work on a amd motherboard.


----------



## saadzaman126 (Apr 27, 2008)

wow thats gonna take me a while to read so i need a new mobo since the msi and the dfi are no good


----------



## saadzaman126 (Apr 27, 2008)

any suggestions since u know what im going for


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 27, 2008)

spearman...I really cant understand why you make DFI's seem to be so tough....they are a bit more complicated to OC, but run eveything stock just fine. 

IMHO take the plunge to DFI you wont regret it....If you plan to OC, just do a bit of homework, visit dfi-club forums and ask here if you run into issues.

I learned on one of the toughest at the time to OC and it wall ended up just fine!!!!!!


----------



## spearman914 (Apr 27, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> spearman...I really cant understand why you make DFI's seem to be so tough....they are a bit more complicated to OC, but run eveything stock just fine.
> 
> IMHO take the plunge to DFI you wont regret it....If you lan to OC, just do a bit of homework, visit dfi-club forums and ask here if you run into issues.
> 
> I learned on one of the toughest at the time to OC and it wall ended up just fine!!!!!!



I am not saying people new to OCing should completely stay away from dfi. I personally own 3 dfi boards and got some EXCELLENT overclocks. Stock will be fine. And as I said all you need to know is voltages, CPU , RAM , FSB , Timings , NB/MCH/SB/Chipset , Clock Speeds , Multi , and FSB:RAM Ratio then you don't need to care about the other stuff.

EDIT: Oh yea don't forget about PCI and PCIe frequencies.


----------



## spearman914 (Apr 27, 2008)

saadzaman126 said:


> wow thats gonna take me a while to read so i need a new mobo since the msi and the dfi are no good



no no no no no!!! you're getting the wrong idea. DFI and MSI products are great for OCing. They are just too complicated for people new to OCing. I suggest get something like a gigabyte or asus since it is a good start.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 27, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> You sure you want a DFI board since this is your first time build. Half of the settings for overclocking even a 90 year old can't figure out. Like this one: RM300/PU200 Transfer Link <--- What the hell is that? I suggest you spend a little cheaper on the CPU like a E2180 and get a combination of a Abit IP35-E and pwn 3.5 GHz easily. Also Cooler Master PSU's are not that good spend a little more for a Corsair 620 HX or PC Power & Cooling 610 Watts.



Owning an IP35-E myself I agree with your statement about it, although every DFI board I've had has been great too.


----------



## saadzaman126 (Apr 27, 2008)

if i don't oc whats the benifit of getting a asus or gigabyte over dfi except for price


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 27, 2008)

If you don't OC, you may as well save your money and go with an AMD system. There stuff sometimes tends to be a little cheaper.


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 27, 2008)

If your not planning on doing any oc, then go w/ the cheapest one thats stable and has the features you want. They differ in the amount of sata ports, rear ports, position of things on the board, memory standard, ect. If oc isn't a factor, those are the things to look at along w/ price. Its personal preference then.


----------



## choppy (Apr 27, 2008)

my first build i was scared about all the bios crap, i picked up this P35-DS3L and its mint for a first time builder. real easy bios settings to fiddle around with and it oc's great. just another option for you.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 27, 2008)

saadzaman126 said:


> if i don't oc whats the benifit of getting a asus or gigabyte over dfi except for price




none IMHO, all three companies make boards that are great for running stock settings. I would go with a DFI board myself, hanging out here, you know you'll want to start OC'ing eventually.


----------



## spearman914 (Apr 27, 2008)

choppy said:


> my first build i was scared about all the bios crap, i picked up this P35-DS3L and its mint for a first time builder. real easy bios settings to fiddle around with and it oc's great. just another option for you.



Are you going to dual boot XP/Vista etc? Gigabyte boards are not that good for dual booting. Don't know why but it just doesn't work for it. But if not then getting the DS3L is great for its price.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 27, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> Are you going to dual boot XP/Vista etc? Gigabyte boards are not that good for dual booting. Don't know why but it just doesn't work for it. But if not then getting the DS3L is great for its price.



my old gigabyte GA-M57SLI-S4 never had a problem with dual booting(had it for set up for 5 months with a dual boot), neither did the p4 gigabyte board I had before the M57(don't remember what model that board was though)


----------



## spearman914 (Apr 27, 2008)

BarbaricSoul said:


> my old gigabyte GA-M57SLI-S4 never had a problem with dual booting(had it for set up for 5 months with a dual boot), neither did the p4 gigabyte board I had before the M57(don't remember what model that board was though)



Um I think I didn't explain it clearly sorry. I didn't talk about the gigabyte boards as a whole. I just meant the DS3L...... But if you haven't got a problem dual booting then lucky you.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 27, 2008)

well I haven't had a DS3L, so I can't speak for that series of boards, I can only speak for the 2 gigabyte boards I have had, and they worked great with a dual boot.


----------



## saadzaman126 (Apr 27, 2008)

wow... thanx for all the help so is it that hard to oc cause i was thinking of getting intel and the dfi and then later learning to oc


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 27, 2008)

It is not hard at all to overclock. If you still want to learn and it's in your future go ahead and get the DFI and an Intel chip.


----------



## saadzaman126 (Apr 27, 2008)

are there any downsides to oc'ing


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 27, 2008)

Just potential shorter lifespans of your components. Components meaning processor, motherboard, and video card(If you OC it as well).


----------



## saadzaman126 (Apr 27, 2008)

how much shorter a significant amount, and then what r the upsides


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 27, 2008)

Not anything to notice, you will more than likely want to buy a new rig before that time ever comes.

Upsides: your enjoyment from having a much faster rig!
Downsides: watching your temps, but pretty much all the new stuff is sooo dang tolerant to temps its unreal. I mean for example, I have a Celeron D 347 chip in my second rig right now. At one time it was being used in what I currently have, with stock cooling that baby was idling at 58C and loading at 70C overclocked to 4.6Ghz.


----------



## saadzaman126 (Apr 27, 2008)

k so u agree and think i should stick with dfi and intel e2200 and learn how to oc cause with two case fans and artic colling cpu fan i don't think temp is gonna be that high


----------



## saadzaman126 (Apr 27, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> From owning that memory you can get something that performs just as good for cheaper.
> Are you sure you need that floppy?
> $33 for a 9600GT? That has to be a typo....



for 8 bucks might as well u need it sometimes


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 28, 2008)

saadzaman126 said:


> k so u agree and think i should stick with dfi and intel e2200 and learn how to oc cause with two case fans and artic colling cpu fan i don't think temp is gonna be that high



yes, DFI boards are top notch products. If you can afford it, the e8400 is the way to go for a intel c2d cpu, if you can afford the $200 for the cpu. If not, I'm sure the 2200 would be good for learning and experimenting on.


----------



## saadzaman126 (Apr 28, 2008)

what about e4600


----------



## choppy (Apr 28, 2008)

buy an e7200, best bang for buck 45nm dual core around. the e7xxx is replacing e4xxx


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 28, 2008)

I dunno choppy, having a higher multi sometimes has its upside.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 28, 2008)

45nm means a limits\ed oc because of the high FSB go for a e2x00 or e4x00 series chip you will get a higher oc unluckily you will need a few more volts to do it 

also right now a good setup would be a 6400+/5000+ and that msi mobo you listed if you went the AMD route

as for lifespan i pushed a 3000+ @ 2v+ (thats .5v over stock which is insane) and ran at that on stockcooling no issues


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 28, 2008)

you might be right cdawall, but persoanlly I have no problem with a OC limit of alittle over 4500mhz, which seems to be about the limit of the 8400


----------



## cdawall (Apr 28, 2008)

BarbaricSoul said:


> you might be right cdawall, but persoanlly I have no problem with a OC limit of alittle over 4500mhz, which seems to be about the limit of the 8400



different price range  huge change off the e7200 to the e8400


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 28, 2008)

Don't forget its also faster per clock than their 65nm brethren, with new instructions and the like. This makes up for the more limited oc imo.


----------



## saadzaman126 (Apr 28, 2008)

whoa thats a lot so im confused i can't afford the e6750 or e8xxx but i can get e2200 and     BE 5000+ and e4600 so which would be best for me msi and be 5000 or intel with dfi


----------



## cdawall (Apr 28, 2008)

are you going to oc it? if not go with the 5000/MSI setup if you are E4600/DFI


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 28, 2008)

Sorry cdawall, I still beleive the Intel+DFI would be the best route if you have the extra budget. Remember, at stock the e4600 performs just a teeny bit less, but overclocked it has tons of potential. 

One other thing to remember though, the AMD system cost a little less for barely any performance loss. In all honesty, save yourself a few bucks and put it towards your graphics or power supply. Go with the MSI +5000BE.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 28, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Sorry cdawall, I still beleive the Intel+DFI would be the best route if you have the extra budget. Remember, at stock the e4600 performs just a teeny bit less, but overclocked it has tons of potential.
> 
> One other thing to remember though, the AMD system cost a little less for barely any performance loss. In all honesty, save yourself a few bucks and put it towards your graphics or power supply. Go with the MSI +5000BE.



i said if he is staying stock go AMD if oc go e4600


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 28, 2008)

Meh, I rest my case with this one. Its going to have to be personal preference.


----------



## saadzaman126 (Apr 29, 2008)

wow thanx a lot guys so 5000 + be with msi kna2... thanks would that be the best mobo to go with the amd


----------



## cdawall (Apr 29, 2008)

for the price and not using a 125w phenom yes it is


----------



## saadzaman126 (Apr 29, 2008)

thanx...


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 29, 2008)

cdawall said:


> for the price and not using a 125w phenom yes it is



unless you can do one of the new tri-core phenoms. If not, I agree with cda


----------



## wabbitslayer (Apr 29, 2008)

With your stated budget and experience level, may I suggest an AMD build on a gigabyte mobo and be done w/ it? You might could then drop the extra cash on nicer speakers or video card.  No, your system won't be as "cool" as everyone else's on the internet, but you can have a reliable system that will probably smoke the one of anyone you're likely to meet.... outside of places like this. 

The biggest argument against that is the cpu/mobo is the heart of your system, and it's always easier to upgrade the other stuff later. BUT....odds are that by the time your knowledge exceeds what you could do w/ a gigabyte or similar board, it'll be time for a new system rebuild anyway.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 29, 2008)

by the time he is looking t an upgrade phenoms will no longer be the annoying 125w TDP and he can just toss one in the MSI K9A2


----------



## saadzaman126 (Apr 29, 2008)

wabbitslayer said:


> With your stated budget and experience level, may I suggest an AMD build on a gigabyte mobo and be done w/ it? You might could then drop the extra cash on nicer speakers or video card.  No, your system won't be as "cool" as everyone else's on the internet, but you can have a reliable system that will probably smoke the one of anyone you're likely to meet.... outside of places like this.
> 
> The biggest argument against that is the cpu/mobo is the heart of your system, and it's always easier to upgrade the other stuff later. BUT....odds are that by the time your knowledge exceeds what you could do w/ a gigabyte or similar board, it'll be time for a new system rebuild anyway.



y do stock setting of gigabyte are better than the msi  also if gigabyte are these two allright

Gigabyte GA-MA770-DS3 Socket AM2 AMD 770 Chipset Dual-Channel DDR2 /800/1066Mhz SATA 3Gb/s 7.1- Channel HD Audio Gigabit Lan PCI-Express 2.0 Graphic Slots Support AMD Quad Core
$105

Gigabyte GA-MA69GM-S2H Socket AM2 AMD 690G Chipset Dual Channel DDR2 800 HD Audio ATI X1250 Integrated GPU Mirco ATX
$82.99


----------



## saadzaman126 (Apr 30, 2008)

what about e4400 instead of e4600 because its cheaper?? would that work nicely with dfi?


----------

